# Ahoy 100% Tuning, Rotterdam. (warning pic heavy)



## nickygixer-k5

Well just got back from a show I attended in Rotterdam yesterday, was an epic roadtrip with some equally impressive modified cars.
Here are the pics I took on my phone unsorted straight from the bucket, so I thought I would share them with you.

There are some pics from a airbrush artist which can be seen on the bikes, bonnets and on a Mercedes panel van. Equally impressive was the bullnose topline Scania truck.

Hope you enjoy:thumb:


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Some more


----------



## nickygixer-k5

And the last I promise


----------



## spotless

Wow. Looks an an awesome show :doublesho


----------



## danwel

Some very nice pant jobs!


----------



## Benn

Wow looks like a hell of a show. Some amazing air brushing too. Love the smooth bays too.


----------



## nickygixer-k5

spotless said:


> Wow. Looks an an awesome show :doublesho





danwel said:


> Some very nice pant jobs!





Benn said:


> Wow looks like a hell of a show. Some amazing air brushing too. Love the smooth bays too.


The show was huge with 45,000 visitors over 2 days, some really nice cars there. Got to agree the guy I spoke to about the airbrush work was a genius. While I was there over 2 days he did a bonnet with a picture of Rihanna on it, and it actually looked like it was a photo transferred on to it, amazing skill. the guy is a magician:thumb:


----------



## somethingwitty

Some of that seems very over the top IMO. Quite like the matte purple Scirocco though


----------

